# gear for a 3 year old



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

HI My wife and I would like to our 3 and a half year old daughter boarding for the first time this winter. Any suggestions for a board that fits her?
Thanks for any input!!


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

unless you are going a lot and have money to spend, I would call ahead and see if they can rent you something.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

your 3yo will outgrow that in 1 year!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Definitely rent, and 3 1/2 may be a bit young...SOME can do it but they are probably in the minority.
Your probably better off putting her on ski's and spending the day in the kids area just getting her comfortable with the cold and seeing the snow as fun, then by next year at 4 1/2-5 she will WANT to go...

More than likely your kid will go out there, fall down a buncha times and get frustrated/pouty and give up after an hour...saw it happen many times when friends brought their 4-5 year olds up ...now they don't want to go at all because it was not a fun experience the first time .

I think 3 1/2 is a bit early for snowboarding, rent some baby ski's.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

YouTube - Baby Arwen's first snowboard ride - 15 months

It could happen, that kid looks pretty pissed tho IMO...

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

My lil one ski's....I also suggest starting the wee ones off on ski's. She totally dig's it and has been buggin me to take her since the first skiff fell a couple weeks ago.....2.5 and already on my ass about taking her up....lol










She was 1.5 in this pic....


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I second the ski option. It's a lot easier for kids to grasp at first. I started on skis when I was 7 and moved to a snowboard when I was 8. I learned a lot from skiing, I would say.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Rocketbass88 said:


> I second the ski option. It's a lot easier for kids to grasp at first. I started on skis when I was 7 and moved to a snowboard when I was 8. I learned a lot from skiing, I would say.


I also would recommend having your young one start out skiing. My son just turned 6 and has been skiing for the past 3 years and loves it. Every snowboard instructor I spoke too would not take a child under the age of 6 (Snowolf can better comment on this). I also believe skiing is easier to pick-up from day one (snow-plow) and will keep them coming back for more.

With all that being said, I have seen parents self-teach snowboarding to their young ones 3-6 on the bunny slopes. Kudos to those parents, I just don't have the patience nor want to teach my bad habits.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is my little guy at 4 years old YouTube - 4 Year Old Snowboarding at Appalachian Ski

As for the board I would try to find a 90 cm Burton Chicklet or a Chopper it has raised edges so they don't catch as easy.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Catman said:


> Here is my little guy at 4 years old YouTube - 4 Year Old Snowboarding at Appalachian Ski
> 
> As for the board I would try to find a 90 cm Burton Chicklet or a Chopper it has raised edges so they don't catch as easy.


What the hell? Your 4 year old can carve it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Bkeller we have a blast.

OT: John just go out and follow her lead and make it fun and I'm shure she will love it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Catman said:


> Here is my little guy at 4 years old YouTube - 4 Year Old Snowboarding at Appalachian Ski
> 
> As for the board I would try to find a 90 cm Burton Chicklet or a Chopper it has raised edges so they don't catch as easy.


Wow, way better then I expected..


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Catman said:


> Here is my little guy at 4 years old YouTube - 4 Year Old Snowboarding at Appalachian Ski
> 
> As for the board I would try to find a 90 cm Burton Chicklet or a Chopper it has raised edges so they don't catch as easy.


I really enjoyed that haha. Was he dizzy? 

And capt ur baby is really cute in that pic haha. The jacket


----------

